# Junghans RC watch Review



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

018/1133.44 Force Radio-Controlled Solar Watch by Junghans, a Review

As far as I remember, the last review I tried to write was of the Seiko Astron GPS watch, supposedly a step up on radio-controlled models because the satellites are accessible anywhere in the world. While this is certainly true as far as getting one's watch corrected is concerned, for owners who don't live in places where broadcast corrections can reach them, most RC models are more convenient and a more reasonable size than either the Citizen or the Seiko GPS offering.

Until recently I was hooked on TC watches, in particular The Citizen Chronomaster and, to a lesser extent, the eco-powered version, and some of the Grand Seiko models. However, although these are tours de force in a technical sense, staying accurate within 5 or 10 seconds a year and satisfying my demands for aesthetics and finish, they still have to be corrected periodically and need to be worn 12 hours a day to stay within spec. After some years with the Chronomaster, specifically the CTQ57-0954, the blue-dialled model with the titanium case and bracelet, I gradually became disillusioned with the knowledge that it wouldn't stay dead-on for more than a couple of weeks. I still find the looks of this model very satisfying and wish it were made with an RC movement.

This sneaking dissatisfaction led me to look at RC and GPS models, hence the review of the Astron. This needed more participation than I wanted to give, was far too big and the dial was not nearly clean enough&#8230;far too much going on. Back to RC, then.

I looked for the simplest, most under-stated, least fussy-looking model and lit on the Citizen CB3000-51E. This, like the CTQ57-0954, is made of titanium, and, unlike most other RC models, does not have the various time-zone names on the dial or the bezel. Unfortunately it doesn't reach the standard of either the Grand Seiko or the Chronomaster in terms of finish or aesthetics, but at the time, I couldn't find anything better, so I settled for that. Although I live a thousand miles from the broadcasting station in Colorado, the CB3000 accepted correction very reliably regardless of where it was in the house, even when I wore it in bed.

Before long, though, I found myself looking for something more aesthetically satisfying. There didn't seem to be anything from Japan so I looked elsewhere and found the Junghans RC models in Germany. The one I liked best is the 1133.44, one of two in black ceramic with a black bracelet, also in black ceramic, and an attractively simple dial, understated almost to the point of being austere. The movement is J615.84, presumably a Junghans number. It has a power reserve of 21 months when fully charged.

The case is 40.4mm wide by 8.2mm thick, and is water resistant to 5atm, which means it's all right to wash up or have a bath while wearing it, but it's not all right to take a shower, swim or snorkel, let alone Scuba dive.

The watch has no crown and the only controls are the two recessed pushers, one either side of the "3" position. Both of these offer multiple actions, though the only one that seems likely to see frequent use is a quick stab at the button at about 2:30, which reveals whether the radio correction was successful during the previous night. If it was, the date digits are replaced, for three seconds, by "US". If the wearer and the watch are in Europe or Japan, different letters appear, "EU" or "JP". Other actions include showing, or changing, the time-zone, requesting a manual time correction as opposed to relying on the automatic one, selecting conventional quartz watch operation and making the necessary date and time settings etc. Presumably this is intended for use if the wearer travels out of range of all the correcting transmitters.

So far, like my RC Citizen, the Junghans has received its daily correction every night. After initially emerging from its sleep showing the wrong time, it corrected itself without any action from me. After it set itself to the right time, the liquid crystal display was blank at first, but within minutes the correct date appeared and has been there ever since.

The dial is medium brown with thin, red, vertical pin-stripes. The only writing is centered under the "12" and reads "JUNGHANS" with "MEGA SOLAR" underneath. It is pleasantly unobtrusive. The date is a liquid crystal display rather than digits on a wheel, and sports a mysterious period after the number(s). Despite careful study of the owner's handbook I can find no mention of this and it continues to bug me!

The crystal is flat sapphire and has the minute markers etched on the underside, The marker at "1" is a thin line and those for "2" through "12" are successively wider. There are no minute marks between those for the hours. The hands, though narrow, are luminous but the hour-markers are not. Like most quartz watches, the seconds hand does not fall exactly on the hour markers; unlike most quartz watches, the minute hand only moves when the seconds hand reaches the "12".

The case and bracelet are made of highly-polished, black, ceramic material. The case is in one piece, with no separate bezel. The back, also black ceramic, is secured to the case with four screws, one adjacent to the outer corner of each end of the bracelet. The clasp is a double deployant, very nicely made of titanium, with squeeze buttons where the two bracelet halves meet. It's comfortable and doesn't pinch one's skin or wrist hairs. Adjusting the length of the bracelet is considerably more tricky than most and adjustments are limited to removing or adding a link at a time. There is, on line, a set of printable instructions for making the adjustments, but like most such guidance does not tell you how to do the most difficult bits! The complication is explained by the fact that there are no visible joints between links.

If the watch is kept in the dark for 72 hours, it goes to sleep to save power. It can be resuscitated by exposure to light and performs an automatic search for a correction transmitter at the end of the next minute.

The watch comes in a white box with a small drawer below the main container. Here can be found the warranty and the 11 language instruction booklet. The distributor advises buyers to allow the bracelet to be adjusted before delivery and asks the buyer to measure the circumference of the wrist of whoever will be wearing the watch. I did so but found that another link had to be removed to get the right fit. Removing the link, as indicated elsewhere, was not easy.

The watch is guaranteed for two years and the owner is advised to have the watch inspected and serviced every two years to check for moisture ingress etc. The instruction booklet initially appears dauntingly thick but actually contains instructions in eleven languages so the English bit is only 21 pages long.

There is another model, 018/1132.018, exactly the same except that the dial has 3, 6, 9 and 12, and smaller 01, 02 etc, all in the appropriate places. It is not possible to discern from the available photos whether these numbers are etched on the underside of he crystal or not.

It's too early, of course, to know how reliable it will turn out to be but so far it has performed impeccably and I find the finish, material and aesthetics excellent. I would prefer a more emphatic dial color but I realise that whatever material and color is used must allow light to reach the recharging cells.

I should have mentioned that the bracelet clasp is exceptionally ell made in titanium and works beautifully.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The fit and finish and design of Junghans has always impressed me.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the comment.
I had one of the digital models a few years ago. It was too big and clunky, but I was impressed by the finish, too.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I owned a digital model. Apperance was good but had many problems with it.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I had owned a couple of Junghans models, namely, the RC Mega 1000 digital, both on steel bracelets. The first one had the negative LCD display which had questionable contrast quality and the second one had the positive display which was leaps and bounds in terms of legibility.

Fit and finish of Junghans is excellent for the money and the Mega 1000 had sapphire crystal which is a rarity in sub $500 metal cased digital watches.


Much to like about their multi frequency and RC movements that do not require the user to set a home city or a time zone. Then radio automatically searches for the strongest matching signal, be it WWVB, DCF-77 or JPY 40/60. Also liked the fact that the watch was capable to automatically adjust for daylight savings time as the information is encoded in the WWVB signal. The functions were great and very easy to use. Great backlighting too.

But here are my dislikes that prompted me to sell it:


Big and clunky as the OP referred to his

The calibration of the movement was LOUSY. The watch would lose 1 second a day, worn or unworn, in between successful receptions.

Radio reception seemed to be hit and miss and the watch was finicky as to location and orientation. This is an area where I feel Citizen RC is much, much superior. Signal reception consistency.


After owning many RC watches from Citizen, Seiko and Junghans, the often run of the mill calibration. Of the movements, the often finicky and unreliable nightly signal reception has prompted me to run the opposite way. I much prefer thermo compensated quartz movements. No more slavery to a radio signal and prefer the aesthetic of a watch that can sustain its own high accuracy over that to one that depends on an external source to maintain it.

So the Junghans got replaced with a Breitling Aerospace Avantagemand could not be happier with the watch. Spot on accuracy, smaller form factor, more comfortable wear thanks to its titanium case and bracelet construction. Yes the crown concentric business takes a bit to get used to but I am getting the hang of it. I have previously owned Citizen Chronomasters and GS quartz and I am thinking of picking up another Chronomaster sometime down the road.

radio controlled watches have their advantages, but to me their accuracy is an "illusion" for as long as the watch can receive a signal every night. In my experience with JDM RC Citizens and the Junghans, the manufacturers do not make a great emphasis to adjustment as they know the RC will make the watches fairly accurate for as long as the signal is received frequently. The Citizens were better than the Junghans. I have never owned a RC Junghans analogue or Ana digi to compare.

I like your ceramic model but at over $1000, it is quite a bit of money for me to experiment on a very good but fairly unknown brand outside of Europe and one that unfortunately does not have the best resale residuals. It was a struggle for me to move out the last Mega 1000, even if it was in perfect condition and warranty still left on it.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for your interesting and, in some respects, contrasting, views. I don't remember my digital Mega models being capricious as far as reception or daily accuracy was concerned, though I owned them quite a while ago and I don't think I was as fussy then as I am now. So far, this analog one doesn't seem to vary during the day when compared to my digital GPS clock or to care about where it is or how it's aimed for radio reception. Admittedly I'm not at the extreme end of the radio's 1500 mile range. 
Interesting that we have gone in opposite directions with respect to TC to RC versus RC to TC. I still prefer my Chronomaster for its aesthetics, its wonderful lume and magnificent legibility, especially in low light but I'll take RC over TC as long as I live where I do. 
I'm glad you're happy with your Breitling and hope you continue to enjoy it. I've had that model, too, but preferred the plain-ness and the finish of the Chronomaster, particularly of the case. Purely subjective, of course.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, artec, for your brilliant review and happy to see you again here on WUS.

I would like to write here things I've already said you much time ago. The debate between RC and TC for me has no clear winner since both systems have their own advantages and weaknesses. Anyway, as long as you live in an area covered by the signal, it is hard to beat the practical time synchronisation of an RC. Just a couple of days ago there was the DST change and I had to do nothing with my RC watch. Moreover it doesn't require any form of recalibration over years. Last point, for no apparent reasons, all TC watches cost far more than RC ones.

I am happy to see that even you, artec, are moving towards the practicality of RC watches.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for your input, Ale, and for the approval! I'm looking forward to the local DST change, which doesn't happen till next weekend, to see if Mr Junghans performs. 
From a strictly practical point of view, I think the ultimate would be a TC movement with radio correction. So far no-one has made one and the nearest thing is a normal quartz with RC, like the Junghans. As I said in the review, it's unfortunate that none of the RC watches measures up to the best TC models in terms of aesthetics. The Junghans is very nicely made and finished but the increasing width markers, etched on the inside of the sapphire are a bit gimmicky, the narrow hands and lack of lume on the hour markers make it impossible to read except in good light. I think the ceramic will be pretty well scuff-proof, even more so that the coated titanium of the Chronomaster, but alas, the Junghans is not my ultimate watch! 
I'm still wearing two, but now it's one RC and one TC.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The Morgenwerk watches are TC with GPS disciplining. It seems readonable that the current batch of CSAC watches will have access to GPS or at least NTP.


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

While this is slightly divergent from the initial topic, there were some points touched on here about what is the best compromise between practicality and accuracy, and there simply hasn't been a watch made yet that hits the three points that I see as being the "holy grail" of a highly accurate wristwatch:

1.) GPS - orders of magnitude more accurate than RC, but also highly battery intensive

2.) TXCO - a HAQ movement coupled with GPS would allow for only periodic (say once a month) automatic syncs, and you can be reasonably certain that the watch is no more than 1 second off (and likely far less) at any given time. This would overcome the chief disadvantage of GPS, which is the aforementioned battery drain.

3.) Solar charging - the still to be launched Morgenwerk watches hit the first two, but still require far too often charging off wrist. The Seiko Astron GPS hits 1 & 3, but has a mundane quartz movement. Solar technology has come far enough that it is almost invisible in most Citizen Eco-drive watches, so having a great looking watch would not be difficult. 

It seems to me that it shouldn't be that difficult to have a watch that manages to tick all these boxes. I frankly think that either Citizen or Seiko could have easily come up with this watch, but for some reason have chosen not to yet produce it. Perhaps they don't see the point, since for 99.5% of people, RC or GPS alone is good enough.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

Since I live in an area covered by RC signal, my holy grail would be a watch with the aesthetics of a Seiko GS, and the RC capabilities and solar charge of a Citizen Eco-Drive and the TC of a Chronomaster.

For no apparent reason, no manufacturer produces such a watch...

Actually I'm a proud owner of a Casio OCW-S100 which appeals me a lot in terms of aesthetics and is almost perfect for practicality, functionality and quality to price ratio. If only it would carry a TC movement, it would be my "forever watch"...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

dicioccio said:


> ... If only it would carry a TC movement, it would be my "forever watch"...


My tastes evolve and I have discovered, over the years, my 'forever watch' keeps changing. Good thing I haven't invested big bucks on any one of the collection!


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

My taste evolves too and so far remains only partly satisfied.

Reverting to recent posts, while GPS correction may be more accurate than radio correction, so far GPS correction has needed the watch, and therefore presumably the wearer, to be outside, while radio correction doesn't. My brief experience with the Astron left me dissatisfied with the automatic daily correction, while longer ownership of RC models indicates automatic correction is very reliable, at least where I live.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

artec said:


> ... while longer ownership of RC models indicates automatic correction is very reliable, at least where I live.


Don't move to the part of the US where I live... If the RC watches do not live in the window, they do not synch here. It's kinda like buying a diesel and discovering there are no diesel suppliers where you normally get gasoline... OK for some but not universal like a HAQ.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with the above. RC is wonderful for as long as the signal can reliably reach your watch each and every night. In the past year or so, WWVB broadcasts into my area have been a hit and miss proposition. It didn't use to be that way just a few years back.

To me HAQs provide added freedom from reliance to external time correction sources. For as long as the watch can sustain accuracy at or under 15 secs per year, I am a happy camper. Accuracy is its own aesthetic and I personally find that very attractive about a watch.

North America poses a huge challenge to 60 KHz radio signals due to the vast geographical land mass. Without signal repeaters in the East coast, I think it is a miracle most of us in the eastern seaboard can receive a signal, if any at all. This may not be much of a problem in smaller regions like Japan or Europe.

I think my main point of contention with the vast majority of RC quartz movements in the market today, is the run of the mill factory adjustment. This may not be 100% true for all RC watches out there, but the 15 or so RC watches I have owned at different points in time have not been terribly impressive when they fail to receive the time correction signal just after a few days.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

My RC watches need to be on a window sill to be able to sync.


----------



## Oldtimer2 (Dec 3, 2008)

AvantGardeTime said:


> I agree with the above. RC is wonderful for as long as the signal can reliably reach your watch each and every night. In the past year or so, WWVB broadcasts into my area have been a hit and miss proposition. It didn't use to be that way just a few years back.
> 
> To me HAQs provide added freedom from reliance to external time correction sources. For as long as the watch can sustain accuracy at or under 15 secs per year, I am a happy camper. Accuracy is its own aesthetic and I personally find that very attractive about a watch.
> 
> ...


Plus one on this. An RC watch with decent intrinsic quality time keeping (eg 1 sec/month) would be an ideal everyday watch for me :-!. But where to find? Regarding GPS watches, if you glance at a traditional watch dial then a time error of "as large as" 1/10th of a second is hard to detect. RC watches (when synched) will be at least an order of magnitude better in accuracy than this. So whilst a GPS watch may in an absolute sense be more accurate, this accuracy isn't useably delivered via a traditional watch dial. Plus, in the intended environment, RC works indoors .


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice watch and interesting thread on the RC/GPS/TC recurring debate...it so happens that we had a GTG last week with Seiko France and I brought up these points exactly. In essence that's it's not very "pleasing" for the Astron (ronaldheld had reported a 5+ s/m gain if memory serves ?) or all other known synching watches to be using a run of the mill/poorly calibrated/not aged quartz...Even without TC they could still use a "Springdrive quartz" with its 1 s/m accuracy. I think my point came across but since they're selling more Astrons than they can deliver (i.e. waiting lists) they were obviously not very concerned, ...until I mentioned Morgenwerk but since it's largely vaporware at this time.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I doubt Seiko feels threatened by a small startup company(assuming their watches make it to the amrketplace).


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

It is true that a "simple" RC watch coupled with a HAQ would be sufficient for most of us (and should cost less too, but it seems when discussing anything 3rd-gen quartz, inexpensive usually isn't part of the discussion). I was suggesting what I would think to be the "Best" overall. At the price that the Astron GPS watches cost, I would expect them to be using 9F movements in the first place, but perhaps they aren't due to size. Are they even using the 8F for the base?


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

dicioccio said:


> Since I live in an area covered by RC signal, my holy grail would be a watch with the aesthetics of a Seiko GS, and the RC capabilities and solar charge of a Citizen Eco-Drive and the TC of a Chronomaster.
> 
> For no apparent reason, no manufacturer produces such a watch...
> 
> Actually I'm a proud owner of a Casio OCW-S100 which appeals me a lot in terms of aesthetics and is almost perfect for practicality, functionality and quality to price ratio. If only it would carry a TC movement, it would be my "forever watch"...


I just spent a week in Sorrento (about 200km further away from the UK and German transmitters than you in Rome) with my OCW-S100. It is an ideal holiday watch, being very light and comfortable, simple time zone setting, a good lume, and not an obviously expensive and tempting target. For the first 5 days it wouldn't synchronise, then it worked fine, including the DST change last Sunday. I wasn't too worried about accuracy, as it runs at about +13 spy without RC. My little Seiko travel alarm synchronised perfectly every night.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

That watch is rated +/- 15s/m so it is ordinary from the HAQ perspective


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

While some of my RC watches won't sync every night I have never had one go more than two weeks without a sync. At a 15 SPM accuracy level that means possibly about 7-8 seconds off. Two of my TC watches currently run at about 4-7 SPY and I am happy about that performance. Realistically I should be just as happy with the RC watches, but somehow I hate that they are off by as much as a second!

Of my two SC watches, the Astron will sync indoors at times. Twice now I have looked at the watch after it had been in a drawer and the displayed time and date was off due to power conservation, but as soon as the light from an LED flashlight hit the dial the time and date would automatically catch up with current time and then the watch would proceed to initiate a single satellite sync and would so so successfully during the night. Often when I check the watch it shows a successful recent sync despite the fact that it has not had extensive outdoor time. My recently acquired Citizen Satellite Wave-Air seems to be much fussier about syncing (last Friday, the day it arrived, being the only sync so far, and I had to manually initiate that too). 

I too hope that we do see the Morgenwerk watches, but realistically my RC, SC and TC watch collection provides a satisfactory level of accuracy for practical purposes.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I never thought our drives toward higher accuracy was for practical reasons.


----------



## William2 (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought it was for pursuit of a Platonic ideal (and also because I'm too lazy to correct the time every couple of weeks).


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

ronalddheld said:


> I never thought our drives toward higher accuracy was for practical reasons.


I have multiple purposes. Definitely like them for accuracy for the sake of accuracy, but also appreciate that I have quite a few watches that I can grab on any given day and know that they are within a reasonable range of being accurate (i.e. less 
than 10 seconds off correct time). I like the higher level of technology versus standard quartz that all the TC/RC and SC watches bring to the table. So the practicality is just a side benefit.


----------



## dfs (Dec 31, 2013)

I recently bought a Junghans Milano (which uses the same r. c. movement as the much more expensive Force model reviewed here). So far it is working up to snuff and I really like it. The only disappointment is that the luminescent hands are virtually useless. I chose this watch because I wanted an atomic solar one with a very simple, clean appearance, and Junghans is one of the few mfrs. who offer a watch of this kind.

The only problem I had was understanding the way that you reset the time for another time zone. When you depress the button, the date window cycles through a series of numbers from 1 - 24, and the instructions are not clear about what they mean. At first I thought that they might represent the differential in hours between the Colorado radio station and the zone you want to set for, or possibly the differential in hours between GMT and ditto, but finally I realized that the first number in the series to show up is the current hour in the zone the watch was previously set for, and you let it scroll to the current time in your new zone, then release the button (being careful to release it quickly, because those numbers cycle through very quickly). Example: if your watch was set for PST and it says 12 because the current time in that zone is noon, and you want to reset it for EST, you let it cycle from 12 to 15 (this is a 24-hour clock) and then release the button. Then the watch puts on a dramatic little spinning-hands show and comes to a halt at the proper time for your new zone. This isn't exactly rocket science to figure out, but the instruction manual could be a lot clearer about how it's done

Its looks take a bit of getting used to. Like a number of other atomic solar watches, it is quite large (about 1 3/4 in. diameter, probably because of the amount of stuff that has to fit inside the case. Despite this size, however, it is very lightweight. Like many other watches by the same designer (Max Bill) it has next to no bezel, so the face is EXTREMELY large. The case is also quite thick (9 mm.), and with the simple leather strap that came with it it perches on my wrist like a miniature cat food can, since it has a very simple cylindrical shape. I could have paid a little more and bought it with a metal mesh band, but in view of the thickness of the case I thought it would be better to save my money and use it to buy a thicker bracelet-style band. I have one on special order now, and I hope that this will give the whole thing a more balanced look.

If you are looking for an atomic solar watch and want something simpler, less cluttered and dressier than the chronographs that are so popular these days, these two Junghans watches are probably your best options. In fact, they come close to being your only options. The Force model is a lot more expensive and, at least to my taste, the fact that it comes with the kind of high-gloss finish one associates with grand pianos is a detriment, since somebody might get the idea you were wearing something made out of cheap plastic. I would have been more willing to spring for one if it came with a eggshell or matte finish. So I ruled it out and arrived at the Milano by the process of elimination. I like the way it works, and I guess I'll have to work hard to get entirely reconciled to its size and chunkiness.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review and nice pix. I have been shopping for one of these, so I appreciate your effort to review it.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm a Junghans fan - I own a RC digital Junghans and love it. I'm considering adding a RC Voyager Mega, so I was glad to find your review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

> The date is a liquid crystal display rather than digits on a wheel, and sports a mysterious period after the number(s). Despite careful study of the owner's handbook I can find no mention of this and it continues to bug me!


I can help you with this one (although this thread is a couple of months old now, so hopefully you see this!) The period after a date is the German equivalent of "st," "nd," or "rd." So Americans would write "21st," "22nd" or "23rd." Germans would simply write "21." "22." or "23." with the period standing in for those extra letters. So, in your picture, "23." = "23rd." One of the few instances where German actually _shortens_ things in comparison to the English equivalent...


----------



## dfs (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been fascinated by some of the postings in this thread. Yes, it's true that the movement used by Junghans in the Force and the Milano is not a particularly good one (it's surprising to see a watch that costs as much as the Force with a second hand that advances in 1-second lurches rather than in a continuous sweep). And that, I think, is the essential benefit of radio-controlled technology: its real effect will be on the low end of the market, because manufacturers of mass-produced ones like Seiko and Citizen won't miss the point that, thanks to this technology, they can market watches using mediocre movements that can perform as well or better than ones that cost thousands of dollars.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

To Zzyzx, thank you for the interesting answer to my conundrum! I am delighted to know that! 

I am becoming somewhat disenchanted with my Junghans, I'm afraid. It still syncs happily every night unless I'm wearing it and moving about at 2 am. It's still as black and shiny and apparently proof against scratches and scuffs, but it is a miserable thing to read at a glance unless it's in very good light. The lack of lume on the hour markers, oddly, is shared with several RC watches from Citizen, including my only other RC model. And the varying thickness of the hour markers, etched on the underside of the sapphire I'm finding increasingly irritating and, as I said earlier, gimmicky.
Altogether, I find that I'm looking at my Chronomaster more and more, though I continue, so far, to wear them both.

Thanks again for helping with my education!


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Glad I could help!


----------



## smokey7722 (Feb 14, 2010)

I purchased the 1133.44 as well and absolutely love it. I spent about 3 years eyeing it up before deciding to purchase it and for a little while I was thrilled. HOWEVER I have had nothing but problems related to actually wearing it. My wrist is I guess an odd shape/size and so when I bend my hand inward it actually released the latch and opened up the band to remove the watch. I live in Las Vegas but happened to be back in the East coast so I was able to get back to the dealer I purchased it from and we tried adjusting the size of the band and such but that did not help. He was able to, with Junghans corporate working with him, alter the release latch (as they claim they hadn't ever heard of this before) to reduce how far they protrude out. However since that took a while I had to leave the watch with him and have him ship it back to me. Once I received it, the latch seems fine now but its no longer centered to the band and the size is no where close to what it should have been. I've now been sitting on this watch for about a year not being able to wear it because there is no dealer here in Vegas who will touch it. And I can't find info on how to adjust it myself. I refuse to ship it into to someone though and then have it sent back just to find its not sized correctly. So yea, although I absolutely love this watch and would love to wear it, I can't as the band sizing got screwed up and I refuse to work with the original dealer I purchased from and had adjusted/modified it after all this. One day I will find a dealer who can adjust it for me so I can wear it but until then, its a really expensive and disappointing paperweight.


----------

